# Early john dere 1010 whats it worth?



## jtfireman (Oct 1, 2012)

Picked up a running 1010 u? It looks to be. Yellow. Runs great, gas motor, no power steering. No three point ,needs painted, has no rust holes. Got it for $950. To much or a good deal?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Check out tractordata.com or tractorhouse for pricing ideas.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd say u did pretty well, value of old tractors kinda varies on where u live and who wants it, it may b worth 1300 to me and 1800 to the guy down the road, just depends on who wants it, I think u did well tho, I'd of jumped on it for 950 if it where here in Illinois even tho its something I normally wouldn't b interested in


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/li...nu=JOHN DEERE&FullText=John+Deere+1010&ETID=1


----------

